# biceps tendinosis



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this? My 19 month old mal , has been limping pn and off in his front leg for about a yr now, been to the vets multiple times, exrays multiple times , no diagnosis. 
i got into see a sports rehab vet, who thinks he has biceps tendinosis.. 
Tendinitis of the biceps which his his shoulder muscle, 
We are doing Lazer therapy for it ,.Just started , he has only had one treatment so far, but that is supposed to help 
as well as massage

I am getting mixed messages on resting him , the rehab vet said not to , but my other vet who is a friend, said rest is key for this?

I am not sure on how much this will heal, , or if it will ever be totally gone, 

so looking for anyone with experience and what were your results?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

One of my dogs was diagnosed with bicep tendonitis. Xrays didnt show much. Eventually we decided on an ultrasound which was conclusive in the diagnosis.

A vet friend who specialised in trigger point therapy also had a dog with bt which she managed to heal with 12 weeks of strict confinement and therapy. I was going to have surgery on my dog where they rlease the tendon but she died in an unfortunate circumstamces before the surgery.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I have heard vets and physical therapists recommend strict rest... leash walking only for short bathroom breaks. Can take a very long time to heal.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tammy, my dog was dx with something similar. Her problem was initially created by being plowed into by a dog that was about 30 lbs larger than her. She also had moderate HD and an eventual blown cruciate so "rest" wasn't so much the advice for a dog that was relatively inactive anyway.

I do know of people who have this and rest has helped them and understandably overuse is a major set back. Sometimes the propensity for injury as you know is due to an anatomical structural anomaly but in other situations it can be brought on by some sort of impact or repetitive action/activity. Honing in on that would be as important to me as finding what works to bring him about to being right again. How did this injury occur, do you know?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>> How did this injury occur, do you know?

i have no idea, i have never seen him hurt himself ever, and i am super aware of my dogs, but he is a crazy guy and we do alot of exercise, so he could have done it anytime..


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

hard to belive out of all the working dogs on here there are not many with this ?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> hard to belive out of all the working dogs on here there are not many with this ?


When my high powered little ACD was diagnosed I had the same problem - counldnt find anybody besides the standard poodle belonging to my vet acquaintence that had gone through the same thing.

If my dog had lived I would have gone down the surgical route as the strict rest didnt work for her, but it can work. I believe if you want a chance without surgery, strict rest is the only route. 

The ultrasound was the best method for conclusive diagnosis.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> hard to belive out of all the working dogs on here there are not many with this ?



No they'd never get it as their owners are reading Jeff O and Gerry G posts while chugging beer, belching and farting staring intently at their monitors wondering when Dave will have the showdown with Don's Airedales in the airport parking lot. 

So in other words they don't get enough exercise to get injured. 

I predict that the Jeff O & Gerry G thread will have more hits than your biceps tendinosis thread in the long run, sad but true.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

You might try posting on SDC on the health part of the forum and also there is quite a bit of archived stuff on sports injuries there, too.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

whats SDC?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

www.sleddogcentral.com


----------

